# Meris Enzo



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

Kind of blown away by this demo


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Meris is the next Strymon.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow! Super impressed.
I can get similar sounds with my Boss GP-10 but I need a hex divider pickup to do so. And it would take a lot more fiddling to get those sounds. Impressed


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

He's not really playing a guitar anymore, is he? He's playing a controller that has 6 strings rather than 49 keys.

The only thing I can find to dislike about this - and there is MUCH to like - is that one has to imagine the Alt settings when picturing a patch. I'm one of those fools who likes to, and probably needs to, see the position of all the pots at once, to form a mental image of how to form a sound.


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

Idk. There is this annoying, to me, buzz to the synths that do not sound natural. Maybe future vids/demos will be better to my ear.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

JMann said:


> Idk. There is this annoying, to me, buzz to the synths that do not sound natural. Maybe future vids/demos will be better to my ear.


I agree, the sound of most plain synths is irritating to me. But that’s what the Filter knob is for, to take off the annoying buzz. Add in some reverb and delay, and it can start to sound quite pleasant.


----------



## BadHiwatt (May 9, 2017)

Can anyone explain trigger filters and envelope filters to me?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

BadHiwatt said:


> Can anyone explain trigger filters and envelope filters to me?


The Technology of Auto-Wahs / Envelope-Controlled Filters


----------



## BadHiwatt (May 9, 2017)

Link isn’t working. 


mhammer said:


> The Technology of Auto-Wahs / Envelope-Controlled Filters


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Delete the 's' in https and it will work.


----------



## BadHiwatt (May 9, 2017)

mhammer said:


> Delete the 's' in https and it will work.


Perfect, thanks.


----------



## BadHiwatt (May 9, 2017)

So the envelope follower is controlled by how hard the input signal is? What is the logic of the knob? Sensitivity and direction, ie opening and closing the filter?


----------

